# new additions from slipper symposium



## bigleaf (Nov 9, 2016)

Last weekend I added these paphs to my collection







From Orchid Inn
PAS0592 Paph fairrieanum x sib ('My Fair Lady' x 'Red Dorsal' AQ/AOS)
PAS0591 Paph fairrieanum 'King of Spade' x self
PAS0636 Paph stonei x sib ('The Best' x 'New Dimension')
PAS0590 Paph parishii x sib ('Jeanie' AM/AOS x 'Andy)
PAS0631 Paph sanderianum x sib ('Fat Boy' x 'Sam Tsui' AM/AQ/AOS)

From Krull-Smith

KS-544 Paph lowii var album (x self)
??175 Paph (Lady Rothschild 'Aries' BM/TOGA x philippinense 'Mercury' AM/TPS)











From Popow

Paph purpuratum
Paph mastersianum
Paph violascens


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2016)

Cool. It was a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## troy (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice additions!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2016)

Great looking plants!


----------



## abax (Nov 9, 2016)

Oh man, Mr. Lin, you've been bitten by the Paph. bug baaaaad! I
think Phrags. are next for you...whoopie!


----------



## firehawk1972 (Nov 11, 2016)

*Also at symposium*

I was there, too... I really enjoyed it.. You got a nice batch of plants! 
I bought two big roths from Orchid Zone, both spiking...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2016)

Although I missed the vendor sales and lectures I stil got a couple of compots, a flask and 4 Paphs.


----------



## suzyquec (Nov 11, 2016)

I also went home with a few new additions and it was soooooo hard not to take home more!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 11, 2016)

great haul


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Nov 11, 2016)

Good selection 
Good luck

MK


----------



## Scott Ware (Nov 11, 2016)

I think we had just about the best selection of vendors and plants ever put together in the history of the International Slipper Orchid Symposium. I was very happy to meet so many Slippertalkers and hope to see even more next year.


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi everyone. PAS0631 bloomed after 4 years. It turned out to be Paph PEOY. Not Paph sanderianum. Got a confirmation from Sam.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi Peter, good to see you are back on. I last saw you after your lecture at Guayaquil WOC.

This reminds me of the OZ incident 10-15 years ago where the highly sought after sanderianums all turned out to be PEOY.

I wonder how this mix-up can happen? The lab or the pod?


----------



## GuRu (Dec 15, 2020)

After 4 years wait it must have been quite a disappointment though PEOY isn't a bad hybrid and almost P. sanderianum....but only almost.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 15, 2020)

That's is disappointing. Do you know if the mixup impacted all PAS0631? Or was this a plant tag mix up?

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi, Mr. Lin. Thanks for sharing. $5!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 15, 2020)

My most heartfelt commiserations! Must feel a bit like when the first "philippinense" I bloomed, turned out to be St.Swithin! (and somehow it seems that this species is jinxed for me!)


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks for the follow-up post.


----------



## emydura (Dec 16, 2020)

That is tough. Not even an especially good PEOY. How does Sam handle such a situation?


----------



## Michael Bonda (Dec 16, 2020)

I like your PEOY although I would be very disappointed if I was waiting for the sanderanium flower and it was not. Since the Symposium was cancelled in 2020 I hope it is on in 2021. I have not attended since 2006 but will likely attend every year now.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 8, 2021)

bigleaf said:


> Hi everyone. PAS0631 bloomed after 4 years. It turned out to be Paph PEOY. Not Paph sanderianum. Got a confirmation from Sam.


Sorry to hear that, Peter, and that has happened to many of us (including me--my first sanderianum over 15 years ago). I believe there are still more "mislabeled" sanderianum on the market. I am glad my current one is a real thing (bought it over 15 years ago as a tiny seedling made by a reputable Taiwanese breeder... and it took me over 10 years to bloom it....)
Here is a photo of mine (first blooming about three or four years ago) for reference and I wish you good luck for your new sanderianum.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 8, 2021)

Wow~ That is impressive!!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 8, 2021)

Yes, good job!!!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 9, 2021)

Excellent!


----------

